# Can I wire this together.



## Phatboy (Oct 31, 2008)

I have an electric cooktop and a 30 inch wall oven.  Would it be safe to wire these two appliances to the same 50amp double breaker?  I dont have room in the breaker box to add another breaker.  What would be safe?  Both appliances are 220v.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello Logan:
I would check the amperage rating on each appliance, add them together and see if they exceed the 50a. If they do exceed, you will need to go another route.
Glenn


----------



## kok328 (Nov 3, 2008)

And please make sure that the existing wires are of sufficient AWG.  Sometimes corners are cut, conditions change, DIY'r w/o knowledge, etc....   You don't want to push the envelope on an improper installation.


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 3, 2008)

Why not install an accessible sub-panel in your kitchen and split the circuit there?


----------



## triple D (Nov 4, 2008)

Panels are not legal in kitchens. I dont have my book handy to check on sharing a circuit, but if the name plate rating of both appliances does not exceed the size of your wire (we dont know the size of existing wire) and the maximum overcurrent rating of any one appliance is not less than the breaker size you could be alright. Maybe speedy might know if sharing is alright. I have taken many shared 50's out of kitchens and provided independent 30's for each appliance ( cooktop and wall oven) most of these old wiring practices date back into the 70's. Good luck. I hope I have been of help...


----------

